# The new AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100 Bronze MKII



## Aquadive mod2




----------



## mpalmer

That's one sharp bronze dive watch. I like the simple legible dial.


----------



## jeff wilson

Very nice.


----------



## Scout

Very attractive, talk about wrist presence


----------



## seikomatic

Aquadive mod2 said:


> View attachment 9899378


Was there MKI and what's the differences between I and II


----------



## Teedubyaw

nice


----------



## JohnM

Painted rather than applied markers as in the first version?


----------



## watchcrazy007

Gorgeous, I want one.


----------



## carlhicks

I love the black dial.


----------



## mekenical

I'd prefer the applied markers and a glossy dial to match the bezel insert.


----------



## matthew P

anybody buy one of these?
Id love to see a side by side with a BS100 case?..... supposed to be lower but slightly longer ( I've read 1mm and 4 mm )


----------



## tag_mclaren

the bronze version is the best Aquadive ever made ...


----------



## Comfortably numb

pics of the new version sure would be cool...


----------



## WichitaViajero

Nice watch! I'm mesmerized by the chapter ring!

first time I even heard of this brand


----------



## RobertoodL

Beautiful watch! still have one.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

New batch of Bronze BS100


----------



## Aquadive mod2

A few more pix


----------



## Spring-Diver

^^^^ That's a beauty 😍😍😍
Thanks for sharing 🍻

What at are the measurements?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## tag_mclaren

thanks for the pics! looks pretty cool ...


----------



## chiatw

Placed an order almost 10 days back... hopefully will ship soon


----------



## Spring-Diver

chiatw said:


> Placed an order almost 10 days back... hopefully will ship soon


We would love to see your photos & thoughts on that beauty:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## venable_steven

That bronze is a beauty. Very nice.


----------



## chiatw

It's here! Love the looks.. totally retro! Lume is nice


----------



## TheHulaDance

I just ordered one! (Yesterday)

Can't wait to get it and already trying to figure out best strap options... if anyone has one and can recommend please share pics.

Cheers


----------

